# [SOLVED][CD/DVD ROM] mount: brak medium - Problem.

## Aven

Jedyne co system jest w stanie zamontować to pendrive. 

Problem wygląda tak:

ls /dev/sd* :

```
/dev/sda   /dev/sda2  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda6

/dev/sda1  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda5  /dev/sdb
```

Przy montowaniu płyty:

```
mount /dev/sdb /mnt/cdrom/

mount: Brak medium
```

Czy to pusta płyta CD/DVD czy zapełniona - zawsze to samo.

cdrecord -scanbus :

```
cdrecord -scanbus

wodim: No such file or directory. 

Cannot open SCSI driver!

For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.

For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.

For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from

the wodim documentation.
```

fstab:

```
/dev/sdb                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0
```

I żeby nie było to dodam że:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start

 * WARNING:  dbus has already been started.

/etc/init.d/hald start

 * WARNING:  hald has already been started.

```

A nautilus nie radzi sobie z automatycznym montowaniem (jedyne co potrafi sam wykryć i zamontować to pendrive) .

Nagrywarka jest sprawna - działa na Arch Linuxie, wcześniej działała na Debianie itp.

Co robie nie tak?Last edited by Aven on Tue Mar 03, 2009 9:18 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Skad pomysl ze sdb to cdrom? /dev/cdrom bedzie poprawnym symlinkiem do cdromu, najpewniej do /dev/sr0

----------

## Aven

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Skad pomysl ze sdb to cdrom? /dev/cdrom bedzie poprawnym symlinkiem do cdromu, najpewniej do /dev/sr0

 

Pomysł zaczerpnięty z:

```
mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom/

mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist

```

&&

```
mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Co mówi dmesg |grep CD-ROM ?

I, czy masz w kernelu  CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR (SCSI CDROM support) ?

----------

## Aven

dmesg |grep CD-ROM milczy.

SCSI CDROM support w kernelu jest.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wystaw gdzies Twoj konfig kernela, na jakies wklej.org.

----------

## michal1990

```

/dev/sdb                /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

```

Tego chyba nie powinno być w fstab jeśli używasz hala.

----------

## Aven

Prosze:

http://wklej.org/id/59567/

----------

## SlashBeast

lspci wklej jeszcze. Sprawdz tez dmesg |grep sdb

----------

## Aven

lspci: 

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMU (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9800 GTX+ (rev a2)
```

```
dmesg |grep sdb

[    7.474327] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Arfrever: Przeniesiono wynik `lspci` z wklej.org.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> Arfrever: Przeniesiono wynik `lspci` z wklej.org.

 

Arfrever a przeniosles jego wklejke z wklej.org tutaj w jakim celu?

Wylacz całe ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  i włącz AMD/NVidia PATA support

----------

## lazy_bum

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Arfrever: Przeniesiono wynik `lspci` z wklej.org. 
> 
> Arfrever a przeniosles jego wklejke z wklej.org tutaj w jakim celu?

 

W celu dostępności dla kolejnych pokoleń użytkowników Gentoo?

----------

## SlashBeast

Mimo wszystko to juz przesadne wchodzenie miedzy wódke a zakonskę.

----------

## Aven

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Arfrever: Przeniesiono wynik `lspci` z wklej.org. 
> 
> Arfrever a przeniosles jego wklejke z wklej.org tutaj w jakim celu?
> 
> Wylacz całe ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  i włącz AMD/NVidia PATA support

 

Taki config z włączonym AMD/NVidia PATA support i wyłączonym ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL ustawiłem przy instalacji Gentoo i w wyniku otrzymałem kernel panic. Później włączałem i wyłączałem co mi pasowało a co nie i teraz po twojej odpowiedzi włączyłem tak jak mówiłeś - teraz już działa  :Smile:  Zatem problemu już nie ma - bardzo Ci dziękuję oraz serdecznie pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

PS. Wychodzi na to że AMD/NVidia PATA support była w konflikcie z 'nie-wiadomo-czym' - musiałem w biegu kiedyś tam wyłączyć tą drugą stronę konfliktu  :Wink: 

----------

